# Who owns the Phoenix Park?



## redbhoy (6 Jul 2006)

Does anyone know who actually owns the Phoenix Park? I was under the impression that all private lands stayed in private hands after the Treaty and that Public (The Queens) lands were given to the Irish free state. Do we pay rent for the Phoenix Park or anywhere else to the English Monarchy?


----------



## RainyDay (7 Jul 2006)

Owned by the state, managed by the OPW


----------



## aonfocaleile (7 Jul 2006)

In 1949, 'Eire' became the Republic of Ireland or Ireland, formally free of allegiance to the British crown. Presumably, the crowns lands transferred to the state as this is when the British administration acknowledged complete Irish independence and when Ireland withdrew from the commonwealth (end of 1948). So even though the free state existed from 1922 and the constitution came about in 1937, any such arrangements that may have existed should have ended from 1948 or 1949. I'm no history expert and I don't want to start a debate on this issue, but that would be my understanding of it. Open to correction from any history buffs........


----------



## redbhoy (7 Jul 2006)

Thanks. My cousin asked me and I couldnt find anything by googling.


----------



## bacchus (9 Jul 2006)

Do you want to make an offer?


----------



## bond-007 (11 Jul 2006)

It would therefore be public property under the care of the state and the OPW.


----------

